# Sexing German Rams



## Melynnda (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm pretty new with this species, but from what I've read females have black in their pelvic fins and makes do not. By this knowledge I'm concluding these are both female. I would like some confirmation from others though. I have included a couple different pics of the pair for observation, please comment.


----------

